
Artsy Hacks: Surreal Paintings Jacek Yerka - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/27/artsy-hacks-surreal-paintings-jacek-yerka/
======
brm
I'm missing something, how they are hacks? Surreal juxtapostions yes, but
hacks...

~~~
Sandman
I agree. The word 'hack', while we're on the subject of surreal paintings,
would be more appropriate for some of Dali's works such as 'Gala Contemplating
the Mediterranean Sea which at Twenty Meters becomes a Portrait of Abraham
Lincoln' (yes, that's the full title). As the name of this work suggests, it
is a painting of a woman looking at the sea which, when viewed from a
sufficient distance, becomes Lincoln's portrait.
[http://www.authenticsociety.com/about/GalaMediterraneanLinco...](http://www.authenticsociety.com/about/GalaMediterraneanLincoln_Dali)

------
spot
"Masters of Deception" covers this kind of stuff really well:
[http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Deception-Artists-Optical-
Illu...](http://www.amazon.com/Masters-Deception-Artists-Optical-
Illusion/dp/140275101X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b)

In particular the cover was done by Rob Gonsalves:
[http://www.discoverygalleries.com/ArtistGallery.asp?artist_i...](http://www.discoverygalleries.com/ArtistGallery.asp?artist_id=23&category_id=2)

interestingly the same name was used by a hacker group in the 80s:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masters_of_Deception>

------
StavrosK
These paintings are... amazing. I _love_ this guy's style. I wish there were a
game stylised like this (it's sort of like Braid, but somehow better). Thanks
for this post.

------
tzury
it is strange that this link have made it to the front page of HN.

~~~
lhnz
Yes, the word 'hacks' somehow has become appropriate.

------
nhebb
Direct link to artist's site: <http://www.yerkaland.com/>

------
baxter
These paintings are definitely surreal but I was expecting something a little
more Escher-like, like his Waterfall for example.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterfall_(M._C._Escher)>

------
tarellel
Awesome paintings this is truly some great art. But how in world did this get
on the front page of HN, this is reddit material.

